# JK Farms birth announcements



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well two of my does had their kids so I thought I should start a birth announcement thread for them. First up was Elsie Kate on January 6,2016. She went into labor at 6pm and by 6:28 the first baby appeared! She had a beautiful white doeling this was her very first kidding so I assumed she was done but at 6:37 another kid was born! She had a beautiful chocolate buckling.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe congrats! They are precious!! We love babies!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Today at 2 pm Charlotte started to kid! Once going into labor it took about 5 minutes for her white buckling to arrive. At 2:15 two feet appeared and she stopped pushing!!! Well I finally got her to start pushing and I realized that her baby was breech and I knew that she was going to have to have help because she stopped pushing AGAIN!!! So I pulled a little at a time and out popped a black buckling!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats!! :fireworks:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks ill post better pictures tomorrow when they're dried off


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for all your new babies!


----------

